# Nikon D800 Outed?



## Picsfor (Nov 20, 2011)

http://nikonrumors.com/2011/11/19/ladies-and-gentleman-i-present-to-you-the-nikon-d800.aspx/#more-26484

Yeah, i know, this is a Canon site - but for those wishing to jump ship - here's your new mode of transport.

I'm interested in the replication of the joystick on the battery grip, nice touch. Would've looked that in the BG on my 5D2.

And as it's a Nikon rumour - i'm gonna assign it a CR2 rating... 

Did i mention that some where it says it will have a USB3 connector?


----------



## justicend (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Nikon D800 - first look*

Yeah noticed the mini joystick in the battery grip. But it's not official, Nikon logo and model no is not shown. So that joystick could be some photoshopping.


----------



## AG (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Nikon D800 - first look*



justicend said:


> Yeah noticed the mini joystick in the battery grip. But it's not official, Nikon logo and model no is not shown. So that joystick could be some photoshopping.



Or it could even be a 3rd party one similar to how you can buy fake Canon ones with an intervalometer built in.

like these http://www.ebay.com/itm/LCD-BATTERY-GRIP-CANON-EOS-550D-Rebel-T2i-BG-E8-/130480239320?pt=Batteries_Chargers&hash=item1e613a72d8#ht_2394wt_1149


----------



## alipaulphotography (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Nikon D800 - first look*

The nikon rumors admin has commented saying that it is infact a joke. Followed by a lot of disgruntled nikon fans saying they will never use nikon rumors again!

Page 6 of the comments: "Okey this was a joke. Itâ€™s an old prototypeâ€¦"

A hilarious joke at that.


----------



## Tarrum (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Nikon D800 - first look*



alipaulphotography said:


> The nikon rumors admin has commented saying that it is infact a joke. Followed by a lot of disgruntled nikon fans saying they will never use nikon rumors again!
> 
> Page 6 of the comments: "Okey this was a joke. It’s an old prototype…"
> 
> A hilarious joke at that.



Actually Peter's username is: [NR] admin, while the commentator is Nikon Rumors.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Nikon D800 - first look*



Tarrum said:


> alipaulphotography said:
> 
> 
> > The nikon rumors admin has commented saying that it is infact a joke. Followed by a lot of disgruntled nikon fans saying they will never use nikon rumors again!
> ...



I see. Perhaps CR guy in disguise trying to pee them off?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 20, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/nikon-d800-outed/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/nikon-d800-outed/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Disclaimer

</strong>I realize this is Canon Rumors, however a massive megapixel Nikon DSLR is relevant. We didnâ€™t get such a feature from the 1D X, maybe this is whatâ€™s coming with the next 5D.</p>
<strong>Nikon D800

</strong>We & NR<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/big-megapixel-camera-next-week/">reported ages ago</a> that Nikon was going to release a giant megapixel camera. The announcement date seems to <a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2011/11/17/three-possible-scenarios-for-the-nikon-d800-and-other-rumblings.aspx/">have moved around a lot</a>.</p>
<p>Nikon Rumors has a purported image of the the camera, and a spec list.</p>
<p><strong>Specs from NR

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Smaller and lighter than D700</li>
<li>Resolution: 7360â€”4912 (36MP)</li>
<li>CF+SD memory card slots</li>
<li>Slightly larger display</li>
<li>Excellent video quality, better than D3s</li>
<li>Video modes: 1080p/30/25/24 and 720p/60/30/25/24</li>
<li>AF identical to D3/D700</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2011/11/19/ladies-and-gentleman-i-present-to-you-the-nikon-d800.aspx/#more-26484">Visit Nikon Rumors</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## motorhead (Nov 20, 2011)

With any luck this will make Canon think about a 1Ds replacement in the same megapixel range.

Sorry Canon, but I have no intention of being fobbed off with a 1Dx. I'd rather wait until you see the error of your ways.


----------



## candyman (Nov 20, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> ..............Resolution: 7360â€”4912 (36MP)
> - CF+SD memory card slots
> - Slightly larger display
> - Excellent video quality, better than D3s
> ...



Is that a jump from 12.1 MP to 36 MP?? I am curious what Canon has to offer next year. Will this start the MP race again?
Any news on ISO for this Nikon?


----------



## daniel charms (Nov 20, 2011)

candyman said:


> Any news on ISO for this Nikon?



The original spec list posted on NR in early October said "ISO range: 100 â€“ 6400, ISO LO @ 50 and ISO HI-2 @ 25600".


----------



## Eagle Eye (Nov 20, 2011)

The term "megapixel race" is thrown around a lot, I think somewhat erroneously. There is no "race," but rather progress. As companies are able to deliver cameras that improve digital noise and add more sophisticated features while simultaneously delivering the OPTION of higher resolution (don't forget, you don't have to shoot full size RAWs), why wouldn't they? Don't you think consumers would complain if they knew a technology was capable of 36mp but companies were only delivering 12? I, for one, am happy that 35mm cameras are beginning to reach the resolution of MF, at least in terms of sensor capability. 

Some thoughts on the D800/5d Mark III: This may be the new look of the "studio camera." Why do you need 1-series weather sealing in a studio? I'd expect the new standard size cameras to present a full set of pro features in a compact body designed for studio work, but capable of light field work for photojournalists, landscape photographers, wedding photographers, and the like. I think many photographers who started with film have never liked the large 1D body size anyway; I'd far prefer something to which I can attach a grip if I needed it, but otherwise could be compact. The 5d Mark II with enhanced resolution, the new pro autofocus, 100% viewfinder coverage, two card slots, and a slightly extended battery life, plus unlocked software features, would pretty much fit that bill, possibly coming in at around $3,500. Such a price point would leave open a spot for a re-packaged 5d Mark II sensor in a smaller body with fewer features for about $1,800. Just some thoughts. What do you all think?


----------



## mkln (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it's too much. all those features will have a price and I sure hope canon doesn't match that with the 5d3.
or else I cant afford it!


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 20, 2011)

Something like that would make a great replacement for the 5D2. I especially like that the AF is the same one used in their professional model. Too bad Canon doesn't do that. Anyway, I suspect that landscape and studio photographers will love it. (Un)fortunately, I don't do enough of either kind of photography to warrant buying one, even if it was a Canon.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 20, 2011)

motorhead said:


> Sorry Canon, but I have no intention of being fobbed off with a 1Dx. I'd rather wait until you see the error of your ways.



Error?? The 1Dx is exactly what I want, except that I want a smaller body and a much lower price. For that, I'd be willing to give up 12FPS (6 will be enough) and a bit of bulletproof ruggedness.


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 20, 2011)

motorhead said:


> Sorry Canon, but I have no intention of being fobbed off with a 1Dx. I'd rather wait until you see the error of your ways.



funny comment, lol 
I don't see where Canon made an error?! 5DIII is very likely to be in the 28-36MP range too so that will be the answer to D800, soon... 1Dx and D800 are not really in the same league tbh.

I'm happy for Nikon guys btw, they were stuck at 12MP for quite some time on almost all models except the D3x. Now they will at least have a choice


----------



## x-vision (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure where Nikon is going with that. 
36MP is spectacular on paper but seems impractical for event photogs (arguably the main target market of this camera).
The slow frame rate does not help either. 
OTOH, competition is good, so go Nikon 8).


----------



## NormanBates (Nov 20, 2011)

for me, 1Dx sensor with single digic 5 for 5fps with AF between 60D and 7D, clean video (no moire/aliasing) at 1080x24p25p30p and 720x50p60p on H.264 420 (and maybe mpeg2 422), for $2800 body only, sounds like a winner

I think more megapixels is better, but I don't actually need 36 of them just yet


----------



## EOS 5D Mark III (Nov 20, 2011)

NormanBates said:


> for me, 1Dx sensor with single digic 5 for 5fps with AF between 60D and 7D, clean video (no moire/aliasing) at 1080x24p25p30p and 720x50p60p on H.264 420 (and maybe mpeg2 422), for $2800 body only, sounds like a winner
> 
> I think more megapixels is better, but I don't actually need 36 of them just yet



Ditto.


----------



## Gothmoth (Nov 20, 2011)

motorhead said:


> With any luck this will make Canon think about a 1Ds replacement in the same megapixel range.
> 
> Sorry Canon, but I have no intention of being fobbed off with a 1Dx. I'd rather wait until you see the error of your ways.



or maybe you will get some clue about photography earlyer..... :


----------



## motorhead (Nov 20, 2011)

_Bob Howland wrote: "Error?? The 1Dx is exactly what I want, except that I want a smaller body and a much lower price. For that, I'd be willing to give up 12FPS (6 will be enough) and a bit of bulletproof ruggedness"._

I have no criticism of the 1Dx as a replacement for the 1D, for those who want/need that camera it is probably an excellent body. But I believe it is not and never will be a proper update of the 1Ds.


----------



## KeithR (Nov 20, 2011)

handsomerob said:


> I don't see where Canon made an error?!


Apparently they didn't build him his own tailor-made personal camera.


----------



## JR (Nov 20, 2011)

dilbert said:


> x-vision said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure where Nikon is going with that.
> ...



If so then we could expect the next D4 to be low in MP like the 1DX and maybe also expect a new body from Nikon between the D4 and the D800 with smaller MP (like a D4) and a smaller form factor compared to the D4 right?


----------



## traveller (Nov 20, 2011)

If this is true, then Nikon are being very strange as well... This D800 will more or less kill off the D3x and the D4, which will presumably be presumably lower resolution to get better high ISO & frame rates for action shooters, is due for release first (Olympic year)? So maybe it's both Canon and Nikon that see no future for a large body, high resolution camera? Roll on the 5D MkIII at 300MP+!


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 20, 2011)

JR said:


> If so then we could expect the next D4 to be low in MP like the 1DX and maybe also expect a new body from Nikon between the D4 and the D800 with smaller MP (like a D4) and a smaller form factor compared to the D4 right?



The D300s replacement (D400?) would fit perfectly in that spot, in the 18-24MP range, to compete with 7DII 
I also expect D4 to be quite close to 1DX, in almost all areas.



traveller said:


> If this is true, then Nikon are being very strange as well... *This D800 will more or less kill off the D3x and the D4*, which will presumably be presumably lower resolution to get better high ISO & frame rates for action shooters, is due for release first (Olympic year)? So maybe it's both Canon and Nikon that see no future for a large body, high resolution camera? Roll on the 5D MkIII at 300MP+!



It will kill the D3x but not the D4, no,  they will be in different leagues.


----------



## AG (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting Youtube video posted by Dom Bower today regarding this camera.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abPX_Q1zVJc&feature=share

Most interesting part being his section on the lenses. Now i don't keep up with the specs on the Nikon gear but if what he is saying is true, then he makes a fairly solid case why this camera may not actually be as great as people think/hope.


----------



## traveller (Nov 21, 2011)

handsomerob said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > If so then we could expect the next D4 to be low in MP like the 1DX and maybe also expect a new body from Nikon between the D4 and the D800 with smaller MP (like a D4) and a smaller form factor compared to the D4 right?
> ...



Erm... Sorry, I think a punctuation error slipped in there somewhere... and a typo! This was probably the the most poorly written post I have made so far, please accept my humble apologies. :-[


----------



## Justin (Nov 21, 2011)

motorhead said:


> With any luck this will make Canon think about a 1Ds replacement in the same megapixel range.
> 
> Sorry Canon, but I have no intention of being fobbed off with a 1Dx. I'd rather wait until you see the error of your ways.



This post is only as relevant as Canon is ignorant of a community of shooters who want a similarly spec'd camera for their Canon lenses.


----------



## Doodah (Nov 21, 2011)

Based on increasing Nikon camera prices in Japan, I speculate the D800 will cost a bomb.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 21, 2011)

KeithR said:


> handsomerob said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see where Canon made an error?!
> ...


Him and the not insignificant crowd of people who use a high resolution camera with a crop factor - bird photographers, sports and news types...I doubt many are smiling benevolently on Canon's youthful blunder of the f/5.6 AF limit, either.


----------



## torger (Nov 21, 2011)

AG said:


> Interesting Youtube video posted by Dom Bower today regarding this camera.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abPX_Q1zVJc&feature=share
> 
> Most interesting part being his section on the lenses. Now i don't keep up with the specs on the Nikon gear but if what he is saying is true, then he makes a fairly solid case why this camera may not actually be as great as people think/hope.



I'm not too worried about lens resolving power. 36 megapixels is not extreme. Corner performance will not be that good for all lenses, but center performance is just as good as D7000 (same pixel density). A decent 50mm, 85mm and 100mm at f/8 will probably perform well in the corners too. Wide angle zooms may get problems though.


----------



## pulsiv (Nov 21, 2011)

I think, Canon will make that 30-40 mpixel full frame monster... and they will most likely not make it a bargain... they aim for the 1Ds- and 5DII-owners... and as they do that... they will implement some stuff from the 1-series, but not much... just enough to justify a significant price mark-up.
but what choice does the average gear-aquisition-syndrome-ridden user have...?


----------



## sjprg (Nov 21, 2011)

Well if the D800 does have the rumored 36 MPs AND the lack of an AA filter I'll probaly jump ship if Canon doesn't respond with the same of better at under $8,000. Either there or the Mamiya 645DF.
Paul


----------



## anthony11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Eagle Eye said:


> As companies are able to deliver cameras that improve digital noise and add more sophisticated features while simultaneously delivering the OPTION of higher resolution (don't forget, you don't have to shoot full size RAWs), why wouldn't they?


It's not an "OPTION". Selecting fewer pixels to save to storage doesn't make those pixels any larger on the sensor, or give them another stop or two of sensitivity. I don't need the ability map pixels 1:1 to billboards, but being able to shoot my son indoors without motion blur would be awesome. Screw 36 MP. Give me 12 with another stop or two of usable ISO / aperture instead.


> Don't you think consumers would complain if they knew a technology was capable of 36mp but companies were only delivering 12? I, for one, am happy that 35mm cameras are beginning to reach the resolution of MF, at least in terms of sensor capability.


Would the same consumers eventually complain if, unlike the proles, they awakened and began to understood that diffraction is already making today's pixel densities worthless? Will nobody be satisfied until we hit DLA at f/2.8?


----------



## anthony11 (Nov 21, 2011)

Eagle Eye said:


> The term "megapixel race" is thrown around a lot, I think somewhat erroneously. There is no "race," but rather progress. As companies are able to deliver cameras that improve digital noise and add more sophisticated features while simultaneously delivering the OPTION of higher resolution (don't forget, you don't have to shoot full size RAWs), why wouldn't they? Don't you think consumers would complain if they knew a technology was capable of 36mp but companies were only delivering 12? I, for one, am happy that 35mm cameras are beginning to reach the resolution of MF, at least in terms of sensor capability.
> 
> Some thoughts on the D800/5d Mark III: This may be the new look of the "studio camera." Why do you need 1-series weather sealing in a studio? I'd expect the new standard size cameras to present a full set of pro features in a compact body designed for studio work, but capable of light field work for photojournalists, landscape photographers, wedding photographers, and the like. I think many photographers who started with film have never liked the large 1D body size anyway; I'd far prefer something to which I can attach a grip if I needed it, but otherwise could be compact. The 5d Mark II with enhanced resolution, the new pro autofocus, 100% viewfinder coverage, two card slots, and a slightly extended battery life, plus unlocked software features, would pretty much fit that bill, possibly coming in at around $3,500. Such a price point would leave open a spot for a re-packaged 5d Mark II sensor in a smaller body with fewer features for about $1,800. Just some thoughts. What do you all think?


----------



## szmigielDESIGN (Nov 21, 2011)

anthony11 said:


> (...) Will nobody be satisfied until we hit DLA at f/2.8?



That's quite the point. 
I'd rather see an X3 sensor with 9 - 12 megapixels with usable 6400 ISO instead of quadrillion megapixels.

It still makes me wonder how would my 7D perform with the same technology, but 12 megapixels instead of 18.


----------



## KeithR (Nov 21, 2011)

anthony11 said:


> Would the same consumers eventually complain if, unlike the proles, they awakened and began to understood that diffraction is already making today's pixel densities worthless?


Diffraction is a non-issue in the Real World.

Read this: http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/diffraction-photography.htm

And, in particular, this:


> Are smaller pixels somehow worse? Not necessarily. Just because the diffraction limit has been reached with large pixels does not mean the final photo will be any worse than if there were instead smaller pixels and the limit was surpassed; both scenarios still have the same total resolution (although one will produce a larger file). _*Even though the resolution is the same, the camera with the smaller pixels will render the photo with fewer artifacts (such as color moirÃ© and aliasing*_). Smaller pixels also provide the flexibility of having better resolution with larger apertures, in situations where the depth of field can be more shallow. When other factors such as noise and depth of field are considered, the answer as to which is better becomes more complicated.


I'll have those small pixels please, plenty of 'em, and I won't worry one little bit about diffraction.


----------



## KeithR (Nov 21, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Him and the not insignificant crowd of people who use a high resolution camera with a crop factor - bird photographers, sports and news types...I doubt many are smiling benevolently on Canon's youthful blunder of the f/5.6 AF limit, either.


I'm a bird 'tog too, and I'm also surprised at the f/5.6 AF limit: but I don't believe for a second that Canon will change its direction just because I - _or anyone else_ - complains on an internet forum about it or threatens to spend my hard-earned elswhere. 

They're not in the business of building me _my_ camera: all any of us can ever do is hope that what they _do_ build ticks enough of our own personal boxes.


----------



## motorhead (Nov 21, 2011)

I find it very curious that the users who want low megapixel counts and high ISO seem to want to rubbish those of use who want/need exactly the opposite.

I'll never rubbish anothers needs because they are different from my own, but then I do expect the same consideration from others. Not so much here, where everyone is friendly, but on at least one Canon forum I used to frequent, the users want to draw blood. 

My own work tends to be very methodical and slow moving. It makes much use of tripods, low ISO and slow shutter speeds, nothing like the photojournalistist or sports news togs need. Hence my wanting Canon to produce a D800 competitor.


----------



## candyman (Nov 21, 2011)

OFF Topic




motorhead said:


> Richard
> 
> www.rcb4344.zenfolio.com



Beautiful photos

btw Pont du Gard; did you walk on top of it? I did in 1980. Amazing


----------



## smirkypants (Nov 21, 2011)

A D800 + a 200-400 f4 lens sounds like a pretty killer sports camera. Think how much you could crop!


----------



## psycho5 (Nov 21, 2011)

screw it... the 1Dx is my next body since the amount necessary to process 36mp images and a 5D3 would come out to be more than a 1Dx, so why not skip the BS and daydreaming and get the absolute best?

My 7D is 18mp, the 1Dx is 18mp, so the file size shouldnt be too different. Can spring come any quicker? ill be laughing with a new 1Dx while all the fools (a lot of my friends who are megapixel whores) with the next 5D complain about large file sizes and how their camera is more noisy in low light.

$6800... at least ill get the sensor I want without waiting for the S___heads at canon to finally make an outdoor FF (like 7D)


----------



## alipaulphotography (Nov 22, 2011)

psycho5 said:


> screw it... the 1Dx is my next body since the amount necessary to process 36mp images and a 5D3 would come out to be more than a 1Dx, so why not skip the BS and daydreaming and get the absolute best?
> 
> My 7D is 18mp, the 1Dx is 18mp, so the file size shouldnt be too different. Can spring come any quicker? ill be laughing with a new 1Dx while all the fools (a lot of my friends who are megapixel whores) with the next 5D complain about large file sizes and how their camera is more noisy in low light.
> 
> $6800... at least ill get the sensor I want without waiting for the S___heads at canon to finally make an outdoor FF (like 7D)



This is *exactly* canons plan. I am very tempted to do the same but don't want to give into canons money making master plan. I guess I can cope with crap autofocus for now...


----------



## motorhead (Nov 22, 2011)

Candyman,

_"Beautiful photos btw Pont du Gard; did you walk on top of it? I did in 1980. Amazing"_
Thank you, very much appreciated. Although no, we did not walk on the very top, we did cross at a lower level.

Cheers,


----------



## NXT1000 (Nov 23, 2011)

what is this? i thought canon is the megapixel king, and nikon years behind? But now it seem that for a short time, nikon might be the megapixel king, if the rumor is true of course. I hope so.


----------



## Sunnystate (Nov 23, 2011)

If you try to "push" $11,000.00 lenses replacements, you would to build flagship cameras that do not support converters...
Canon is to obvious, out of control milking is going on like there is no tomorrow... !



KeithR said:


> Edwin Herdman said:
> 
> 
> > Him and the not insignificant crowd of people who use a high resolution camera with a crop factor - bird photographers, sports and news types...I doubt many are smiling benevolently on Canon's youthful blunder of the f/5.6 AF limit, either.
> ...


----------



## motorhead (Nov 23, 2011)

Reading comments posted here and on other sites, it seems that Canon will struggle to convince users on both sides of the crop/high ISO : high MP argument that the 1Dx is a good compromise. Certainly I'm not convinced and I'm firmly on the high MP side as I've already indicated.

Nikon entering the market with 36MP will focus attention in the marketing meetings at Canon HQ, or I hope it will.


----------



## Isaac (Nov 24, 2011)

We heard from nikonrumors that the D800 is coming soon. Pictures were released of the D800 that many said were real. Nikon have a big announcement on 3-4 December. We understand there must be a delay of the D800 but how much delay could we expect?

Hopefully it'll get announced on 3-4 December thereby putting pressure on Canon.


----------



## motorhead (Nov 24, 2011)

Spent the morning at a Canon presentation on the new 1Dx and grabbed the opportunity to ask the direct question about how Canon are likely to respond to the 36MP D800.The answer was that there are no plans to introduce a 1Ds replacement, but that this does not rule out some other response. However this means that there will be no response for possibly as long as a couple of years!

I also hear that the 200-400 is still only at an early stage in its development. A prototype exists, but its a long way from production.

The presentation was excellent. The Canon staff were honest and straightforward and they really knew their stuff. We were treated to lunch as well as teas/coffees and encouraged to take the cameras and or lenses to the local wildlife lakes to try them for ourselves. That included the new range of 400 to 800mm primes.


----------



## smirkypants (Nov 24, 2011)

motorhead said:


> I also hear that the 200-400 is still only at an early stage in its development. A prototype exists, but its a long way from production.


I have almost jumped ship to Nikon a couple of times because of their truly fantastic 200-400 f4. Canon has nothing that can match it in terms of flexibility/IQ and "long way from production" seriously bums me out. Pair that with the D800 and it's getting hard to stay in the Canon camp.


----------



## motorhead (Nov 24, 2011)

Dilbert,

None of it is my conjecture, its all direct from one Canon employees mouth. How much is his own guesswork I have no idea, but I do believe he was being as honest with me as he could be.

I'd guess that any D800 response will have to await a management meeting before any research even starts, so its bound to be a long time coming.


----------



## Fab_Angilletta (Nov 24, 2011)

motorhead said:


> Spent the morning at a Canon presentation on the new 1Dx and grabbed the opportunity to ask the direct question about how Canon are likely to respond to the 36MP D800.The answer was that there are no plans to introduce a 1Ds replacement, but that this does not rule out some other response. However this means that there will be no response for possibly as long as a couple of years!



what? no response to D800 for a couple of years? i can't believe this, no.
canon will respond with 5D mark 3 but i don't think it be 36MP maybe 32MP


----------



## Meh (Nov 24, 2011)

Fab_Angilletta said:


> motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > Spent the morning at a Canon presentation on the new 1Dx and grabbed the opportunity to ask the direct question about how Canon are likely to respond to the 36MP D800.The answer was that there are no plans to introduce a 1Ds replacement, but that this does not rule out some other response. However this means that there will be no response for possibly as long as a couple of years!
> ...



By "no response for a couple of years" the rep could mean only that nothing is coming up (i.e. R&D done, field testing underway, release imminent) that will match the 36MP.

If Canon didn't already have a plan to introduce an ~36MP FF sensor and were caught by surprise at Nikon doing so, then it would take them some time to go through the usual development phases. However, it's also possible they have multiple sensors in development all the time and might choose among them based on what Nikon does.


----------



## Fab_Angilletta (Nov 24, 2011)

i don' think those reps can give trustable information. Canon is keeping the development of 5D mark 3 such a secret, they will not tell their reps to tell people. i think they are preparing to release it after D800 official anoncement.


----------



## Isaac (Nov 24, 2011)

ONLY time will tell ;D


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Dec 12, 2011)

Too bad, the D4 rumor has already "obsoleted" the D800 rumor... Lulz.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe we will now have a low megapixel war.


----------



## JR (Dec 13, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Maybe we will now have a low megapixel war.



I am all for that! At least now (assuming the rumors are true) it is not the MP per say that will make the difference (16 vs 18) but more the overall product design and all the tech stuff required to squeeze low light performance from these sensor. I think we can only benefit. I think in the current line up (Canon vs Nikon) the approaches were so different that it became a he said she said type of argumentation with two distinct camp.

Now that both company seem to converge toward a low MP high speed camera and a high MP camera, the story will be different...


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 13, 2011)

JR said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we will now have a low megapixel war.
> ...



I think that was a joke. If not, I have a fabulously low .5 megapixel digital camera I'll sell you. ;D


----------

